
Obama Unveils Climate Change Strategy: End of Line for U.S. Coal Power? - amardeep
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/energy/2013/06/130625-obama-unveils-climate-change-strategy/
======
joshuaellinger
While I am glad to see it, it looks pretty weak given the scale of the problem
and might even backfire.

It is likely to increase the use of natural gas and thus fracking and methane
emissions. The methane is troublesome because it could produce a fast big
spike just as the CO from the last two centuries really has an impact.

[http://science.howstuffworks.com/environmental/energy/emissi...](http://science.howstuffworks.com/environmental/energy/emissions-
natural-gas.htm)

